# Option 40 Contracts As Of 12/06/2018



## Centermass (Dec 6, 2018)

Currently, there are over 180 option 40 contracts available through February 2019 (11X option 40).

NEW initial enlistment bonuses of $10,000 are now available for qualified candidates (11X option 40).

11B (Infantryman) reenlistment bonuses up to $46,000 are currently available.

Didn't receive an option 40 contract before you shipped to OSUT? Contact the 75th Ranger Regiment Recruiting Team to find out how you can become a part of one of the most elite organizations in the United States Army and qualify for the $10,000 initial enlistment bonus (11X).

RLTW!

75recruit@socom.mil

706-545-5124


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 7, 2018)

Where the fuck was that bonus when I came in?! Thanks Obama... (zero sarcasm)... 

Glad they’re doing this though. Hopefully they make RASP harder to go along with this. We don’t need a bunch of money hungry dudes who will just show up and then shit bag after they get here


----------



## CallMeSqueak (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you for the info!

I was at a recruiter this past fall and there were no 11B available let alone OPT 40, which was my ideal pick.

I was drawn to 11B but I did not realize that you are enlisted as 11X and could potentially become a 11C? (Is there a choice in the matter?)

Finally, are you working with only local recruits? Or is this open to all regardless of location?

Thank you for your time
-Squeak


----------



## Centermass (Jan 1, 2019)

CallMeSqueak said:


> I was drawn to 11B but I did not realize that you are enlisted as 11X and could potentially become a 11C? (Is there a choice in the matter?)



11X is open ended. You can ask for 11B or C but ultimately, there are 2 major deciding factors - Needs of the Regiment and your line scores. The final decision will be made at Ft. Benning. 



CallMeSqueak said:


> Finally, are you working with only local recruits? Or is this open to all regardless of location?



This is nationwide.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 31, 2019)

Are they opening this to Prior Service now as well?


----------



## Brill (Feb 1, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> We don’t need a bunch of money hungry dudes who will just show up and then shit bag after they get here



Stop making fun of 35-series guys!!!


----------



## pm410 (Feb 2, 2019)

F.CASTLE said:


> Are they opening this to Prior Service now as well?


My understanding is option 40 is only an initial enlistment option.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Feb 2, 2019)

F.CASTLE said:


> Are they opening this to Prior Service now as well?





pm410 said:


> My understanding is option 40 is only an initial enlistment option.




Got my answer. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## AM47 (Feb 10, 2019)

I would take one in a heart beat if it wasn't for my pesky back injury.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Feb 11, 2019)

AM47 said:


> I would take one in a heart beat if it wasn't for my pesky back injury.



({!})


----------



## AM47 (Feb 12, 2019)

F.CASTLE said:


> ({!})


I guess Army MDs do not like it when you have hardware in your back.


----------



## chickenrappa (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't know if you have any more information as it is now February 2019, but my recruiter keeps telling me that there are "no option 40 contracts" left. I went to MEPS two weeks ago, and made a 121 GT score, with my line scores being similar. I was wondering if you had any more information, if not, I appreciate you taking the time out to reply either way.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Feb 20, 2019)

chickenrappa said:


> I don't know if you have any more information as it is now February 2019, but my recruiter keeps telling me that there are "no option 40 contracts" left. I went to MEPS two weeks ago, and made a 121 GT score, with my line scores being similar. I was wondering if you had any more information, if not, I appreciate you taking the time out to reply either way.




75officerrecruit@socom.mil
75recruit@socom.mil

Good luck, fella! Dont take no for an answer!


----------



## chickenrappa (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger that, I will email them and see what's what. Thanks!


----------

